# River Run



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

A couple of us went out to River Run Saturday. I will try to post some pics as soon as I can. With my daughters 90 Raptor, it was difficult to move around with all the water. That place is flooded right now. I had to hook a tow strap to my bike and drag her around for about an hour to get to shallow water and mud for her to ride in. This girl is not scared, trust me!!! Everyone that went with us had a blast, especially the kids......that's what its all about. :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

:worthless:..... and thanks for the phone call.... arse hole


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I thought yours was broken?? i didn't think to call you since last time you were over, you said that yours was injured......sorry dude, my bad......lol Next time, you'll be #1.......

I plan to go next week for sure.....prolly wed or thurs, so get your S#!T ready.......


----------

